# Ergo for 4 month old?



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello.

I loved using my Ergo for DS1, and got it when he was 7 months old. I have been using it with DS2 (almost 4 months), he seems to love it and sleeps in it very well. BUT a mom mentioned to me that it wasn't good for his legs/hips..

what age would you use an Ergo without infant insert? or what length/weight?
DS2 is about 22.5 inches and weighs about 14.5 lbs.

THANKS!


----------



## zoshamosha (Apr 15, 2006)

I never used the infant insert. I put ds in the ergo at three weeks in froggy leg position. He loves it and usually falls asleep instantly--although now at 2 months-ish, he prefers to have his legs free so I'm using the moby.


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

Why wouldn't it be good for his legs? As long as his knees are even or above his bum, and his knees are bent rather than sticking straight out, then he's fine. Plus, if he's happy in there, then he's comfy.

I've noticed that many have gotten so used to the hanging position of Snuggli and Bjorn type carriers that they think that having a baby's legs spread is unnatural. They actually have it backwards.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

i fit a lot of moms and babies in ergos, and usually when a baby is between 4-6mo old they can start sitting comfortably in an ergo with their legs out the sides. it depends a bit on how big the baby is, obviously, and sometimes a baby who is used to being in that seated squat position from being properly positioned legs out in a sling or wrap can do it earlier.
the bottom line- as long as your baby isn't complaining, they're probably just fine.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with pp's. Babies let you know they're uncomfortable. My 4 mo dd spends a lot of time in our ergo and she about the size of you baby, maybe a teeny bit longer (she has long torso).
It makes me wonder, though, if babies let you know when they are uncomfortable, why are so many babies so happy in their bjorn-style carriers? Is it comfy for them, but bad for them at the same time? If so, how do we really know that splayed legs carriers are safer?
Anyway, my dd went from the moby to the ergo recently too, and has accepted the change well. She seems happy and comfy. I also get a lot of people telling me its not good for her but I ignore them.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckygreen713* 
I agree with pp's. Babies let you know they're uncomfortable. My 4 mo dd spends a lot of time in our ergo and she about the size of you baby, maybe a teeny bit longer (she has long torso).
It makes me wonder, though, if babies let you know when they are uncomfortable, why are so many babies so happy in their bjorn-style carriers? Is it comfy for them, but bad for them at the same time? If so, how do we really know that splayed legs carriers are safer?
Anyway, my dd went from the moby to the ergo recently too, and has accepted the change well. She seems happy and comfy. I also get a lot of people telling me its not good for her but I ignore them.

The splayed legs, with knees bent and above the level of the bum . . . this is the correct position for a baby. If they are physically too small to straddle and adult, they should have froggied legs.

Reasons:
1) This is the correct position because babies who are carried do this automatically. If your baby is carried or worn often, they will pull their knees up and around your body to "grip" you. Very similar to our primate cousins.
If you want to see research about that, go to pages 106-108 of this PDF file:
http://www.epjournal.net/filestore/ep05102183.pdf

2) The splint to correct Hip-dysplasia puts babies into this position. There is a lot of talk about baby wearing as a possibility to help with hip dysplasia (specially on TBW forums).
See this website:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DN

3) Simple trial and error on the part of parents leads us to believe that carrying a baby by the crotch, causing the legs to dangle down . . . is at least ergonomically incorrect. This position doesn't allow the baby to help spread his or her own weight out on the adult body. It also puts a lot of pressure on their privates, their pelvis, and promotes curvature of the spine.

So, knees bent and above the level of the butt!


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

I use mine with a 3.5 month old. He's a little longer than yours but not much. I customized it up until recently by tying a band around the leg area to make it a little narrower for him. It's fine.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosemaryS-F* 
I use mine with a 3.5 month old. He's a little longer than yours but not much. I customized it up until recently by tying a band around the leg area to make it a little narrower for him. It's fine.

Ooh, thanks for this idea! I was having the same question with my 3.5 month old. Wasn't quite sure if she was ready for splayed legs, but seemed to big for frog legs in the Ergo... I think that narrowing it just a little myself will do the trick.








I want to use the Ergo for an upcoming trip with her, but couldn't decide it she was big enough yet (and yet she's a little heavy for me to bring only my Moby).

At what age has anyone used the Ergo in back?


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lincap* 
BUT a mom mentioned to me that it wasn't good for his legs/hips..

She doesn't know what she's talking about. I think most people are so used to seeing babies dangling from Bjorns and the like that they assume that leg position is the correct one. Straight legs and dangling are bad for the hips. Legs out, knees higher than hips is the healthiest position.


----------

